# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Ιστορία με 3 λέξεις - Reloaded

## Neuro

opened by Neuro

----------


## JB172

άντε γιατί άργησε

----------


## Neuro

έχασα το κλειδί

----------


## badge

και θα χιονίσει

----------


## antonisk7

. Σιγά μη χιονίσει..

----------


## spirosco

αν δεν χιονισει

----------


## papashark

άντε μπας και

----------


## papashark

δούμε άσπρη μέρα

----------


## JB172

ξημερώνει νέα μέρα

----------


## papashark

Το Johny Walker φεύγει...

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

και έρχομαι εγώ

----------


## BladeWS

και εγώ επίσης,

----------


## 7bpm

με κόκκινο διθέσιο

----------


## tritsako

μεσα στο δάσος

----------


## tripkaos

πλατσουριζω στην λιμνη

----------


## fengi1

με εκανες λουτσα

----------


## tripkaos

πωπω κατι παπουτσια

----------


## fengi1

πααμε τζαααμπο τωωρα  ::

----------


## 7bpm

να πάρω φούτερ

----------


## 7bpm

και μάσκα, βατραχοπέδιλα...

----------


## kinglyr

θα κάνω ψαροντούφεκο

----------


## bedazzled

καλημέρα σε όλους  ::

----------


## fengi1

περασε ενας μηνας;

----------


## houseclub

Λευτερια στην ουλοπαροικια

----------


## NetTraptor

είπε το ούλο

----------


## kinglyr

κρατώντας μια ντουντούκα!

----------


## sv1bjr

σφιχτά στα λαχταριστά

----------


## 7bpm

Μόνο 3 λέξεις?
[attachment=0:1y45v7iy]2edr1b7.gif[/attachment:1y45v7iy]

----------


## NetTraptor

LOOK AT THIS!

----------


## 7bpm

ωραίο δεν είναι???

----------


## houseclub

bedazzled μας λειπεις

----------


## 7bpm

please τηλεφώνησε μας…

----------


## badge

Ενώ λοιπόν έβρεχε...

----------


## JB172

ban του κιλού

----------


## 7bpm

έφαγε μια γλιστρά

----------


## badge

η μικρή Ελένη

----------


## 7bpm

τρομάζοντας τον κακόμοιρο

----------


## JB172

τον mod υπηρεσίας

----------


## badge

βαρέλι, που ήθελε

----------


## JB172

να φάει μακαρονάδα

----------


## 7bpm

αλλά δεν είχε

----------


## 7bpm

βενζίνη στο αμάξι

----------


## Vigor

με συνοδεία πεταλούδας

----------


## 7bpm

τον έκοψε η

----------


## tripkaos

μαρμαγκα στο αυτι

----------


## badge

και χασμουρήθηκε! Παράλληλα,

----------


## tripkaos

εκοβε κομματια τις

----------


## JB172

ντομάτες. Και αφού

----------


## papashark

έφαγε τα αγγούρια

----------


## sv1bjr

εκτός από ένα

----------


## papashark

με αυτό ζορίστηκε

----------


## badge

και δοκίμασε να

----------


## JB172

το γυρίσει από

----------


## tripkaos

κατω προς τα

----------


## 7bpm

δεξιά γιατί είχε

----------


## JB172

μείνει από βενζίνη

----------


## 7bpm

και από λάστιχο

----------


## tripkaos

και εμφανιζετε μια

----------


## 7bpm

νεράιδα που τον

----------


## badge

πλάκωσε στα χαστούκια.

----------


## 7bpm

Όταν λοιπόν ξύπνησε

----------


## sv1bjr

ένοιωσε πόνο αβάσταχτο

----------


## JB172

στα 2 μάγουλα

----------


## 7bpm

κάψιμο που έπρεπε

----------


## tripkaos

να σβυσει με

----------


## JB172

κρασί κόκκινο στο

----------


## tripkaos

αισθησιακό και ωραίο

----------


## 7bpm

καταφύγιο της Πάρνηθας

----------


## tripkaos

πλουσιο σε πρωτεΐνες

----------


## JB172

και βιταμίνες, αλλά

----------


## 7bpm

και απαραίτητα ιχνοστοιχεία

----------


## sv1bjr

φτωχό σε ακόρεστα

----------


## badge

και λιπαρά. Οπότε,

----------


## BladeWS

του ήρθε όρεξη

----------


## 7bpm

να φτιάξει μια

----------


## JB172

ψητή πατάτα στα

----------


## igna

κάρβουνα με βούτυρο

----------


## badge

και μπούκοβο για

----------


## igna

να κάνουμε εντριβές

----------


## antonisk7

ανοίγετε την όρεξη

----------


## JB172

πήγαινε να φας

----------


## igna

και όταν χορτάσεις

----------


## tripkaos

αραξε στον καναπε

----------


## JB172

με μία σόδα

----------


## papashark

kαι λίγη κόκα

----------


## sv1bjr

χάιδεψε μετά νωχελικά

----------


## JB172

το διπλανό μαξιλάρι

----------


## 7bpm

με τα μπούτια

----------


## 7bpm

της αγκαλιά και

----------


## JB172

πήρε βαθύ ύπνο

----------


## Dreamweaver

και την αλλη μερα

----------


## 7bpm

όταν ξύπνησε είδε

----------


## JB172

την τηλεόραση ανοικτή

----------


## 7bpm

με βρικόλακες παρέα

----------


## JB172

που έπιναν γκαζόζα

----------


## BladeWS

και πολύ αίμα  ::

----------


## 7bpm

αλλά τους κόπηκε

----------


## 7bpm

η όρεξη όταν

----------


## tripkaos

ο μικρος εκανε

----------


## JB172

πατινάζ μέσα στο

----------


## tripkaos

γιαουρτι σπινιαροντας,τοτε

----------


## JB172

έτρεξαν όλοι μαζί

----------


## tripkaos

για super market

----------


## JB172

αλλά δεν είχαν

----------


## tripkaos

αυτοκινητο οποτε με

----------


## sv1bjr

πλοίο άγονης γραμμής

----------


## JB172

πήγαν μέχρι την

----------


## 7bpm

Τουρκία για να

----------


## JB172

φέρουν δερμάτινα μπουφάν

----------


## 7bpm

αλλά πήραν και

----------


## 7bpm

τον commando μπας

----------


## 7bpm

και βγάλουν λινκ

----------


## JB172

με το Καστελλόριζο

----------


## tripkaos

αντε φατε ειπε

----------


## 7bpm

και τους έδωσε

----------


## tripkaos

μια μπαταρια στα

----------


## 7bpm

στα χέρια γιατί

----------


## tripkaos

γατι βρωμογατο τιγρης

----------


## 7bpm

είσαι πολύ άτακτο

----------


## tripkaos

ειπε και εριξε

----------


## JB172

άμεσα τρεις τουφεκιές

----------


## igna

ανάμεσα στα μάτια

----------


## sv1bjr

αβγά στο τηγάνι

----------


## 7bpm

και χαμένες δημοσιεύσεις

----------


## JB172

καιάδας του forum

----------


## badge

γαρ, τετέλεσται. Ωστόσο,

----------


## JB172

πήρε μεγάλη βουτιά

----------


## 7bpm

με μάτια ανοιχτά

----------


## JB172

και χωρίς μπουκάλες

----------


## tripkaos

πετωντας στην θαλασσα

----------


## 7bpm

όλα τα άχρηστα

----------


## sv1bjr

ματωβαμένα string εσώρουχα

----------


## 7bpm

γιατί μύριζαν σαν

----------


## JB172

ξινισμένη κρέμα γάλακτος

----------


## tripkaos

κερασακι σαντιγυ παγωτο

----------


## verou

με κλουβιο αυγο  ::

----------


## 7bpm

αλλά δεν ήταν

----------


## igna

μόνο μια εικόνα

----------


## tripkaos

μια διμετρη γκομεναρα

----------


## geosid

βγηκε το ban

----------


## geosid

παμε για αλλο

----------


## lambrosk

ήταν ομως νυχτιά

----------


## sv1bjr

υγρή γεμάτη πόθους

----------


## geosid

και αλλες ιστοριες

----------


## tripkaos

και η κοπελια

----------


## sv1bjr

κάθησε ανακούρκουδα πάνω

----------


## 7bpm

και φόρεσε ένα

----------


## 7bpm

μπουρνούζι στο στήθος

----------


## JB172

αφού πρώτα όμως

----------


## 7bpm

ξεβούλωσε τα σιφώνια

----------


## JB172

με tuboflo και

----------


## badge

Aroxol.

Όπως υποσχεθήκαμε, η σύνοψη της ιστορίας μέχρι τώρα έχει ως εξής :




> - Άντε γιατί άργησε έχασα το κλειδί και θα χιονίσει
> - Σιγά μη χιονίσει.. 
> - Αν δεν χιονισει άντε μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα 
> 
> Ξημερώνει νέα μέρα. Το Johny Walker φεύγει και έρχομαι εγώ, και εγώ επίσης, με κόκκινο διθέσιο μεσα στο δάσος πλατσουριζω στην λιμνη με εκανες λουτσα πωπω κατι παπουτσια πααμε τζαααμπο τωωρα να πάρω φούτερ και μάσκα, βατραχοπέδιλα θα κάνω ψαροντούφεκο. 
> 
> - Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> - Περασε ενας μηνας; 
> 
> ...


Μικρό διάλειμμα για διαφημίσεις, και συνεχίζουμε αμέσως μετά από μερικά σχόλια.

1. Τα διπλά/τριπλά posts, το ένα κάτω από το άλλο από τον ίδιο χρήστη, απαγορεύονται. Σε άλλα forums οι διπλές δημοσιεύσεις αγνοούνται και λαμβάνεται μόνο η πρώτη.
2. Φροντίστε να διαβάσετε τεσσερεις-πέντε δημοσιεύσεις πιο πίσω, για να έχει νόημα η φράση.
3. Χρησιμοποιείτε τα σημεία στίξης, τζάμπα είναι.
4. Η ανωτέρω σύνοψη ήταν το πιο βαρετό 20-λεπτο που έχω περάσει στο forum EVER. Παράλληλα και ένα από τα πιο αστεία.

Ελπίζω με τις μικρές αισθητικές παρεμβάσεις να την έφερα σε ένα λογικό ειρμό.

Και μιας και μου μένουν άλλες δύο λέξεις μετά το Aroxol που είπα ανωτέρω, συνεχίζω πάλι εγώ την ιστορία.
______________________

Ένας τρελός ....

----------


## JB172

και μόνος cowboy

----------


## 7bpm

ξέμεινε από σφαίρες

----------


## JB172

αλλά είχε καπέλο

----------


## tripkaos

και δυο παντοφλες

----------


## verou

και ένα άλογο

----------


## tripkaos

που ειχαν σαπισει

----------


## verou

τα δόντια του

----------


## sv1bjr

τα καπούλια του

----------


## JB172

γιατί κάπνιζε marlboro

----------


## 7bpm

και ονειρευόταν πως

----------


## JB172

έτρωγε φυστίκια Αιγίνης

----------


## 7bpm

με δανεισμένη μασέλα

----------


## tripkaos

και σπασμενη σαμπρελα

----------


## 7bpm

αλλά έχασε τον

----------


## JB172

σκύλο του όταν

----------


## verou

τον έβγαλε βόλτα

----------


## tripkaos

χωρις καρμπιρατέρ με

----------


## verou

με διπλό turbo

----------


## JB172

intercooler injection τουμπανιστό

----------


## tripkaos

με ξυμενο αστραποβολτα'ι'κο

----------


## 7bpm

Άρες μάρες κουκουνάρες

----------


## verou

με λιωμένο παγωτό

----------


## sv1bjr

Απελπισμένος έβαλε όπισθεν

----------


## 7bpm

χωρίς να κοιτάξει

----------


## verou

πάτησε έναν κουβά

----------


## tripkaos

και κερδισε στοιχημα

----------


## 7bpm

Aφού ήταν ληγμένο

----------


## igna

τι το πίνεις

----------


## 7bpm

ρώτησε η κουτσομούρα

----------


## commando

και αμεσως ξενερωσε

----------


## badge

γιατί προσπαθούσε να

----------


## antonisk7

σκύψει από κάτω

----------


## NetTraptor

στο σκοτεινό μέρος

----------


## 7bpm

που έχει υγρασία

----------


## commando

οταν ξαφνικα αντικρυσε...

----------


## 7bpm

μια παρκαρισμένη Vespa!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## badge

Πήρε το μπουζόκλειδο

----------


## Neuro

και το στουπί

----------


## JB172

και πότισε βενζίνη

----------


## geosid

εβαλε και φωτια!!!

----------


## tritsako

και μετά έφυγε

----------


## tripkaos

σε χαλαει παρε

----------


## JB172

ένα τρίγωνο Πανοράματος

----------


## verou

και τσουρέκι σοκολάτα

----------


## JB172

από Τερκενλή μεριά

----------


## tripkaos

λαχταριστο λαχταριστο και

----------


## sv1bjr

βάλτο στο μουσκεμένο

----------


## JB172

μαντίλι Καλαματιανό που

----------


## tripkaos

'χω δεμενο στο

----------


## JB172

χτυπημένο κεφάλι μου

----------


## acoul

βγήκε κανένα λινκ

----------


## acoul

κλα πα κλοπ

----------


## acoul

κλα πα κλικ

----------


## acoul

κλα πα κλουπ

----------


## acoul

ακούω να έρχεται

----------


## JB172

δεν βγήκε, έπεσε

----------


## acoul

ο κοκο μπιλ

----------


## tripkaos

και πονεσε πολυ

----------


## acoul

ο Λούκι Λουκ

----------


## tripkaos

κανοντας αστειες γκριματσες

----------


## verou

φώναξε στους Ντάλτον  ::

----------


## commando

τωρα τι κάνουμε?

----------


## verou

τρώμε τη σπάλα  ::

----------


## acoul

αγάπες και λουλούδια

----------


## 7bpm

για τους νεόφερτους

----------


## commando

και μετα καψονι

----------


## verou

έξω στο μπαλκόνι

----------


## 7bpm

με θέα Ακρόπολη

----------


## badge

και νεκροταφεία. _"Μη_

----------


## JB172

μου τους κύκλους

----------


## Neuro

τάρατε" ρε παιδιά

----------


## NetTraptor

....Θέλει πολύ κρέας...

----------


## badge

για να φτιάξεις

----------


## Neuro

καλό φρικασέ, αλλά

----------


## JB172

και μπόλικα χόρτα

----------


## 7bpm

και παπαρούνες αχνιστές

----------


## NetTraptor

Οπότε ας φτιάξουμε

----------


## JB172

κόκκορα κρασάτο με

----------


## NetTraptor

ένα ή δυο

----------


## 7bpm

κιλά τζατζίκι και

----------


## NetTraptor

fengi στα κάρβουνα.  ::

----------


## commando

Mε Τουρκο σουβλιστο

----------


## sv1bjr

και....απίδια καπαμά

----------


## badge

χορταίνουμε την πείνα

----------


## JB172

αλλά και πάλι

----------


## commando

ειπε ο τσολιας.....

----------


## sv1bjr

στρίβοντας χωρίς φλας

----------


## JB172

γιατί είχε κανό

----------


## NetTraptor

αυτός που πέρασε?

PS Καραlol έχει γίνει αυτό εδώ... σαν ομιλία του λιαπη είναι  ::

----------


## verou

χωρίς να δει

----------


## lambrosk

αφου δεν γίνεται

----------


## commando

βραζει και χυνεται

----------


## JB172

η λάσπη παντού

----------


## 7bpm

και δεν θέλει

----------


## JB172

ξεραθεί πάνω μας

----------


## tripkaos

μπορει και στο

----------


## sv1bjr

αβέβαιο αύριο να

----------


## 7bpm

κερδίσω το Λόττο

----------


## tripkaos

το τζοκερ καλητερα

----------


## commando

αμα σου κατσει

----------


## tripkaos

αλλαζεις και σταση

----------


## 7bpm

πας μια βόλτα

----------


## tripkaos

πινεις ενα μιλκο

----------


## verou

ψηλά το κεφαλι

----------


## JB172

σντουμπ στην κολώνα

----------


## sv1bjr

χαμός στο λιμάνι

----------


## tritsako

πλοίο ήρθε πάλι

----------


## 7bpm

γεμάτο τουρίστριες και

----------


## badge

νταλίκες με καρπούζια


(Βάζετε και καμμιά τελεία ρε σεις! Θα μου βγει η πίστη πάλι στη σύνοψη!)

----------


## 7bpm

και ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκε

----------


## acoul

μαύρο σύννεφο πυκνό

----------


## sv1bjr

τραβάει εξάσφαιρη μάχαιρα

----------


## tripkaos

και του πεφτουν

----------


## commando

τα παντελονια αμεσως

----------


## tripkaos

ερχετε μια ξανθια

----------


## JB172

και τα σηκώνει.

----------


## tripkaos

θα γινει της

----------


## JB172

Λαρίσης το ποτάμι

----------


## PC-KILLER

που ξεχείλισε sprite

----------


## tripkaos

γεματο με πολυ

----------


## JB172

αφρό και λάσπη.

----------


## tripkaos

της προαλες βλεπω

----------


## verou

ένα ροζ μπιφτέκι

----------


## 7bpm

με σάλτσα από

----------


## NetTraptor

συμπιεσμένο Twisted Pair

----------


## TheLaz

και τουφα hair

----------


## igna

δεν λέω που

----------


## NetTraptor

. Και έτσι Ηρωικά

----------


## tritsako

πάμε πέρα μακριά

----------


## 7bpm

στη Μονή Βατοπεδίου

----------


## JB172

για μεγάλες μπίζνες.

----------


## 7bpm

Αλλά μετά θυμήθηκα

----------


## igna

ότι δεν είχα

----------


## 7bpm

χαρτί να σκουπιστώ

----------


## sv1bjr

βρακί να αλλάξω

----------


## 7bpm

και καραμέλες για

----------


## tripkaos

τον βηχα,αχ

----------


## badge

Μαρία Πενταγιώτισσα με

----------


## JB172

τα πολλά μαντήλια

----------


## tripkaos

θα φας γαλακτομπουρεκο

----------


## sv1bjr

με μπόλικη βανίλια

----------


## NetTraptor

. Ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο

----------


## JB172

Ο αναμάρτητος πρώτος

----------


## Neuro

τον λίθον βαλέτω

----------


## tripkaos

πιαστο αυγο και

----------


## sv1bjr

αρμένισε στα πέλαγα

----------


## JB172

πάντα με δραμαμίνη.

----------


## verou

μέσα στο ROMILDA  ::

----------


## alexis-13

ειδα ενα φιλο

----------


## 7bpm

που είχε φύγει

----------


## badge

για Καρπενήσι και

----------


## 7bpm

έτρωγε τα νυχιά

----------


## tripkaos

μιας κουκουβαγιας που

----------


## 7bpm

περίμενε στη γωνιά

----------


## tripkaos

να φαει κολλυβα,

----------


## geosid

Ζωη Σε μας  ::

----------


## tripkaos

ζωη.και τι

----------


## sv1bjr

και κότα αναφώνησε

----------


## 7bpm

πηδώντας στον γκρεμό

----------


## verou

άνοιξε το αλεξίπτωτο

----------


## alexis-13

κοπηκε και αυτο

----------


## tripkaos

μα οι αεροσακοι

----------


## sv1bjr

έλειπαν σε άδεια

----------


## alexis-13

και χτυπησε πολυ

----------


## geosid

ηρθε το 166

----------


## geosid

τον βρηκαν ΤΕΖΑ!!!

----------


## tritsako

αλλα ήρθε πάλι

----------


## 7bpm

η μικρή Τερέζα

----------


## verou

και έφυγε το

----------


## igna

καπάκι της λεκάνης

----------


## PIT

που ηταν διαφανες...

----------


## 7bpm

Γρήγορα όμως σηκώθηκε

----------


## fengi1

γιατί του σηκώθηκε;

----------


## 7bpm

Είδε κάτι Ρωσίδες

----------


## badge

που λιάζονταν αμέριμνες

----------


## 7bpm

μονό με stringάκι

----------


## alexis-13

χωρις ξυρισμενο μο@@@@@κι

----------


## 7bpm

και αυτός ίδρωσε.

----------


## JB172

Τα είδε όλα

----------


## 7bpm

τα μάτια γούρλωσαν

----------


## JB172

και πετάχτηκαν έξω

----------


## 7bpm

. Με λίγο κρύο

----------


## Dreamweaver

και ενα ποτιρι

----------


## tripkaos

μπυραλ εκανα μια

----------


## sv1bjr

γαργάρα στα γρήγορα

----------


## tritsako

και έφυγαν ανοιχτά

----------


## Acinonyx

ά ά ά

----------


## igna

των πόνεσε πολύ

----------


## 7bpm

ένα σάπιο δόντι

----------


## JB172

και πήγε οδοντίατρο

----------


## spirosco

ΑΕΚ - Ολυμπιακος

----------


## alexis-13

2-1 ημιχρονο

----------


## JB172

θα γελάσω τώρα

----------


## alexis-13

4 φαγατε περυσι

----------


## 7bpm

, είπε και χαμογέλασε.

----------


## sv1bjr

Ομως το καλοσκέφτηκε

----------


## alexis-13

0-0 ημιχρονο τελικα

----------


## spirosco

ξεφουσκωσε το αεκ

----------


## alexis-13

και εφαγε 2

----------


## JB172

έτσι είναι αυτά

----------


## alexis-13

καινουργια βδομαδα ξεκινα

----------


## tripkaos

αερα πηραν τα

----------


## 7bpm

μυαλά μας και

----------


## verou

Δελλας χαιρετησε 4  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

κάπου χάνουμε λάδια

----------


## andreas

μολυνω το περιβαλλον

----------


## 7bpm

και τηγανίζω πατάτες

----------


## tripkaos

ωραιες ειναι φατες

----------


## sv1bjr

κ' έπειτα χορτασμένος

----------


## acoul

σε ταράτσες, βουνά

----------


## verou

καμπους με πεταλουδες,

----------


## JB172

κάθισε να ξαποστάσει.

----------


## tripkaos

προχτες το βραδυ

----------


## NetTraptor

αποφάσισε να πλυθεί

----------


## tripkaos

αλλα που νερο

----------


## JB172

με σάλιο όμως

----------


## tripkaos

η γκόμενα μπανιαρίστηκε

----------


## alexis-13

μετα την σκουπισε

----------


## NetTraptor

με την σκούπα

----------


## verou

και το φαρασι

----------


## igna

και την πέταξε

----------


## 7bpm

στον κάδο σκουπιδιών

----------


## sv1bjr

Χαλαρωμένος μετά, έπαιξε

----------


## badge

τάβλι με δώδεκα

----------


## JB172

σπασμένα πούλια και

----------


## papashark

μετά τον έπαιξε

----------


## JB172

μπαρμπούτι και πόκα.

----------


## papashark

με λίγη κόκα

----------


## 7bpm

και ουίσκι πάγο

----------


## tritsako

με παρέα καλή

----------


## tripkaos

και μια γυμνη

----------


## sv1bjr

ξανθιά λιπόσαρκη κατσίκα

----------


## 7bpm

που μασούσε πράσινο

----------


## tripkaos

χορταρι και εκανε

----------


## JB172

κύκλους γύρω από

----------


## tripkaos

μια μικρη λιμνη.

----------


## NetTraptor

Αρπάζοντας ένα ρόπαλο

----------


## tripkaos

αρχισε να τρεχει

----------


## NetTraptor

προς το σκοτάδι

----------


## badge

καθώς μια σαρανταποδαρούσα

----------


## JB172

έδενε τα κορδόνια

----------


## sv1bjr

της ζαρτιέρας της

----------


## tripkaos

με μελι και

----------


## verou

καρυδια στο γιαουρτι

----------


## sv1bjr

Ξαφνικό όμως φρενάρισμα

----------


## 7bpm

τρομαξε την γατα

----------


## fengi1

λιωσαμε στο πυρετο

----------


## tripkaos

φωναξε πέφτοντας κατω

----------


## 7bpm

. Έσκισε το καλτσόν

----------


## tripkaos

η διμετρη κουκλαρα

----------


## sv1bjr

και κλαιγοντας σπαρακτικά

----------


## tripkaos

το εβγαλε με

----------


## sv1bjr

το στρινγκάκι μαζί

----------


## tripkaos

και καθησε στα

----------


## harrylaos

ποδια του Χρηστου,  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

μάταια περιμένοντας να

----------


## 7bpm

της πιάσει το

----------


## NetTraptor

βυζί που έπεσε

----------


## sv1bjr

με πάταγο στο

----------


## verou

στον κεφτε του

----------


## 7bpm

από κάτω διαμέρισμα

----------


## tripkaos

.ο τζιμης πανουσης

----------


## 7bpm

με γερμανίδες τουρίστριες

----------


## sv1bjr

άπλωναν τραχανά, ενώ

----------


## JB172

καιγόταν το σύμπαν.

----------


## 7bpm

Μια ανακεφαλαίωση λοιπόν, αφού δεν την έκαναν οι mods μέχρι τώρα:



> Kαι μόνος cowboy ξέμεινε από σφαίρες αλλά είχε καπέλο και δυο παντόφλες και ένα άλογο που είχαν σαπίσει τα δόντια του τα καπούλια του γιατί κάπνιζε Marlboro και ονειρευόταν πως έτρωγε φιστίκια Αιγινης με δανεισμένη μασέλα και σπασμένη σαμπρέλα αλλά έχασε τον σκύλο του όταν
> χωρίς καρμπιρατέρ με διπλό turbo intercooler injection τουμπανιστό με ξυμένο αστραποβολταϊκό. 
> 
> Άρες μάρες κουκουνάρες με λιωμένο παγωτό. 
> 
> Απελπισμένος έβαλε όπισθεν χωρίς να κοιτάξει πάτησε έναν κουβά και κέρδισε στοίχημα.
> 
> Αφού ήταν ληγμένο τι το πίνεις ρώτησε η κουτσομούρα και αμέσως ξενέρωσε γιατί προσπαθούσε να σκύψει από κάτω στο σκοτεινό μέρος που έχει υγρασία όταν ξαφνικά αντίκρισε... 
> μια παρκαρισμένη Vespa! 
> ...


Και συνεχίζουμε…:

----------


## JB172

Όπως πάντα ακάθεκτοι

----------


## Neuro

η ανακεφαλαίωση δεν

----------


## Neuro

είναι απαραίτητο να

----------


## Neuro

γίνεται από mods.

----------


## 7bpm

Όρεξη να υπάρχει

----------


## badge

και χαβαλές να

----------


## tripkaos

γινεται.τρομος και

----------


## Dreamweaver

να παμε στο

----------


## tripkaos

πατητηρι με μουτσο

----------


## tritsako

κρασί να γίνετε

----------


## igna

να γίνουμε τύφλα

----------


## 7bpm

, αλλά να φάμε

----------


## fengi1

κουλουρια με μουσταλευριά  ::

----------


## tripkaos

.θα τον κοψω

----------


## JB172

τον πρωϊνό καφέ

----------


## alexis-13

θα πινω χυμο

----------


## tripkaos

καλητερα παγωτο γρανιτα

----------


## sv1bjr

και αφού ρευτώ

----------


## tripkaos

δαγκώνω ενα σταφυλι

----------


## badge

και παίζω στο

----------


## igna

πιάνο ένα τραγούδι

----------


## JB172

της κακιάς ώρας.

----------


## tripkaos

Μαρουλα εκανες χαζομαρα

----------


## 7bpm

που έφυγες χωρίς

----------


## igna

χωρίς ένα αντίο

----------


## sv1bjr

και παίζω μόνος

----------


## JB172

αμπάριζα στο δρόμο.

----------


## 7bpm

Με το άγαλμα

----------


## JB172

στο δρόμο προχωρήσαμε

----------


## fengi1

Κι υστερα χωρισαμε

----------


## acoul

γιατί τους πληρώνουμε;

----------


## fengi1

γιατι ειμαστε μαζοχες

----------


## verou

και θελουμε να

----------


## 7bpm

χρησιμοποιήσουμε κινητό μέσο

----------


## verou

της νεας εταιριας

----------


## JB172

ασύρματης συμμετοχικής πρόσβασης

----------


## tripkaos

και αν γινει

----------


## acoul

λινκ δεν βλέπω

----------


## sv1bjr

φως στο τούνελ

----------


## acoul

διόδια στις εθνικές

----------


## tripkaos

και κρατικες επιχορηγησεις.

----------


## sv1bjr

σκέφτομαι όμως πονηρά

----------


## 7bpm

χωρίς παράνομες κεραίες

----------


## tritsako

μόνο νόμημα δύκτια

----------


## 7bpm

και μόνο IPv6

----------


## tripkaos

να δουμε ποιος

----------


## sv1bjr

κερατάς θα τολμήσει

----------


## JB172

να φάει σπάλα.

----------


## tripkaos

κουφαλιτσα του ειπα

----------


## JB172

ζεστάθηκε ο φούρνος

----------


## tripkaos

ετοιμασου για ψησιμο

----------


## verou

εχεις ζεστο μελλον  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

είσαι και μαρτυριάρης.....

----------


## verou

και θα σαλταρεις

----------


## Dreamweaver

να πας εκει

----------


## tritsako

βέβαια μία μέρα

----------


## 7bpm

με αγγλικούς υποτίτλους

----------


## JB172

Google [Bot], JB172, Yahoo [Bot]  ::

----------


## tripkaos

.Φαινοτανε οτι δεν

----------


## sv1bjr

έπιασε το νόημα

----------


## JB172

και έχει καιρό

----------


## 7bpm

να πάει τουαλέτα

----------


## tripkaos

φαε μια ρουκετα

----------


## 7bpm

. Μια καινούργια αρχή...

----------


## sv1bjr

κάντε μπιντέ αμέσως

----------


## Dreamweaver

για να σας ερθουν

----------


## tripkaos

.Ωρε πανικος,ιδρωσε

----------


## sv1bjr

από το σφίξιμο

----------


## commando

μεχρι να ξαλαφρωσει

----------


## tripkaos

να καθαριζει πατατες

----------


## sv1bjr

, μόλις όμως τελείωσε

----------


## JB172

έπεσε στην μαρμίτα.

----------


## acoul

θέλω τρεις λέξεις!

----------


## Neuro

πάνε στη ταράτσα

----------


## JB172

τώρα μόλις κατέβηκα

----------


## Neuro

έβγαλες κανένα link;

----------


## JB172

στα 6 έφτασα

----------


## tripkaos

με γεια χιλιαδες

----------


## 7bpm

κλούβια αυγά περιστεριού

----------


## verou

κουτσουλαν τα πιατα  ::

----------


## tripkaos

τα 'σπασε η

----------


## 7bpm

καθαρίστρια όταν σκούπιζε

----------


## sv1bjr

τον πισινό της

----------


## verou

μετα τον μπιντε

----------


## tritsako

και στην φωτιά

----------


## 7bpm

ρίξαμε την μάγισσα

----------


## harrylaos

και τα καλαμαρακια

----------


## tripkaos

με λιγο ουζο

----------


## sv1bjr

, αφήνοντας τα μίση

----------


## Vigor

λιγδωμένοι από μια

----------


## bedazzled

μεγάλη πιατέλα μπριζολάκια

----------


## fengi1

ρε καλωστο παλικαρι

----------


## harrylaos

ηρθε το φιλαρακι

----------


## tripkaos

κατσε πιουμε ουισκακι

----------


## sv1bjr

. Πάλι καταχρήσεις Χρηστάκη ;

----------


## acoul

πάω για εκλέρ

----------


## igna

μην φας πολύ

----------


## sv1bjr

θα σφάξουμε.....προκρούστη

----------


## 7bpm

και δυο αρνιά

----------


## geosid

και ενα κατσικι

----------


## bedazzled

και 3 σπάλλες

----------


## sv1bjr

και αφού χορτάσουμε

----------


## harrylaos

θα ποσταρουμε και

----------


## bedazzled

σπάλλα στα κάρβουνα

----------


## Vigor

ψητή από echo

----------


## sv1bjr

, γαία πυρί μιχθήτω............

----------


## JB172

είπε και έφυγε.

----------


## harrylaos

Βρηκα δευτερη γκομενα

----------


## JB172

είπε όταν ξύπνησε.

----------


## harrylaos

Μα Βρηκα λεω!

----------


## bedazzled

να τις χιλιάσεις  ::

----------


## spirosco

και ηταν φουσκωτη

----------


## harrylaos

σαν βαρκα καπως!

----------


## Neuro

και έπαθε φούιτ

----------


## tripkaos

,τι ειναι φουιτ?

----------


## igna

πάρε μια τρόμπα

----------


## verou

και το fast

----------


## sv1bjr

> και έπαθε φούιτ


. -Μου θύμισες Καβάλα.....???

----------


## Neuro

Τρίγωνα Πανοράματος θα

----------


## Neuro

έπρεπε να θυμίζει  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

και αυτό......σωστό

----------


## tripkaos

ειπαν και οι

----------


## BladeWS

μικροί άγρυπνοι awmnίτες...

----------


## θανάσης

Που από σήμερα θα ξενυχτούν μια ώρα παραπάνω για να..

----------


## tripkaos

.ο κουσμος τουμπανιασε

----------


## sv1bjr

όταν τσουτσού-φάντασμα ξαναχτύπησε

----------


## 7bpm

. Μου φαίνεται ξεχαστήκαμε...

----------


## 7bpm

Το OGame φταίει…  ::

----------


## tripkaos

φταιμε και εμεις

----------


## Neuro

Άντε πάμε ξανά ....

----------


## JB172

Trolls r us

----------


## bedazzled

words of wisdom

----------


## tritsako

Για νέα αρχή

----------


## kinglyr

δυνατά awmn παιδιά!

----------


## panxan

Οι μήνες πέρασαν

----------


## panxan

Οι λέξεις έφυγαν

----------


## panxan

Οι μπύρες ήρθαν

----------


## panxan

Οι διακοπές εξελίσονται

----------


## kinglyr

άλλος δεν μιλάει?

----------


## JB172

Πήγαν για μπάνιο

----------


## nikpanGR

εμεις δεν εξελισόμεθα?

----------


## nektariosko

μένουμε σταθεροί παντα,

----------


## acoul

links links links

----------


## acoul

more more more

----------


## racer

and love variety!

----------


## ALTAiR

Που το θυμηθήκατε?

----------


## nektariosko

Οτι θυμούνται χαίρονται

----------


## nikpanGR

τα παιδια παιζει

----------


## tritsako

τρία πουλάκια κάθονται.

----------


## kabaiver

πάλι τα ίδια;

----------


## acoul

papashark ysam nettraptor

----------


## ysam

λε πουλ αρμ.

----------


## ALTAiR

Δεκαπενταύγουστο την κάνω!

----------


## lambrosk

είπε και απέργησε

----------


## mojiro

ο νέος ήρωας

----------


## babisbabis

και το εκανε

----------


## lambrosk

χωρίς 2η σκέψη

----------


## tritsako

άντε πάλι εδώ.

----------


## mojiro

Σταματημό όμως δεν

----------


## lambrosk

είχε! Έκλασε δυνατά!

----------


## babisbabis

Γυρισε και κοιταξε

----------


## 7bpm

το voipόφωνο του

----------


## θανάσης

που δεν λειτουργούσε

----------


## tritsako

εδώ στην Δροσία

----------


## jchr

ειπε, δεν μπορει..

----------


## sv1jdn

..είναι τέρας αξιοπιστίας

----------


## ChoOSeN

και του σηκώθηκε

----------


## geioa

αμέσως μολις πηγε

----------


## JB172

πίσω στο μέλλον

----------


## devilman

την ειχε μικρη

----------


## geioa

μα κοιτουσε ψιλα

----------

